# Does ceiling fan screw-type matter?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I see no problem, I'd probably use lock washers to compensate for the lack of 'ridges' under the heads.
This keeps the screws from vibrating loose.

DM


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

*Question of Balance*

As DangerMouse said, vibration is bad. Take the extra time after blade install to balance/reposition blades so nearly no vibration is end result. Use provided weights as necessary, or a penny, or a dime etc. Fans with no shaft are easier. Fans with a shaft extending from ceiling may need balancing.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The ears on the box should not be that far back from the surface that the provided screws are too short. The box is only allowed 1/4" recessed from a non-combustible surface.

Most of the 10-32s provided with the brackets are also a tri-oval shape.


----------



## DIYnewbie9 (Jul 10, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> The ears on the box should not be that far back from the surface that the provided screws are too short. The box is only allowed 1/4" recessed from a non-combustible surface.


I guess because of the thickness of the drywall the new ceiling fan-rated box (the kind with the extendable support bar) sits more than 1/4 from the drywall surface. I am aware of the 1/4" requirement and am using a plastic box extender to cover the gap. I have it as ceiling fan-rated box and support bar, plastic extention ring, and then fan mount screwed in with longer 10-32 screws and a split ring lock washer.


----------

